# Removing Skunk Odor...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Found online and thought i'd share. Of course this could apply to pelts and yourself too.



> *The Skunk Remedy Recipe*
> 
> In a plastic bucket, mix well the following ingredients:
> 
> ...


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Interesting. May i add if you add soap to a mixture add it last or you will have a large amount of foam to deal with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to know. Is there a reason you were looking this up ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good to know. Is there a reason you were looking this up ?


Yea I am using skunk essence at all of my cage sets for cats and im not exactly a pro at handling the stuff. It permeates everything within 100 ft, penetrates walls from my workshop into the house, etc. The wife is really starting to hate me. I just figured I better research what to do in case I end up taking a bath in the stuff some how.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

we used this same basic mixture back in the 70's and 80's working for a fur buyer in Iowa. I had forgotten about. it. yes we cleaned pelts and ourslves.

we also used to take coyotes to a laundry mat and wash the green pelts in a washer with bleach. It lightened the pelts, but I heard the owner of the laundry mat hated who ever was doing it. it was usally a late night operation.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Yea I am using skunk essence at all of my cage sets for cats and im not exactly a pro at handling the stuff. It permeates everything within 100 ft, penetrates walls from my workshop into the house, etc. The wife is really starting to hate me.


Roberta and I had a good laugh over that! Thank you Chris!


----------



## Bucksnbolders (Dec 23, 2011)

Great topic, We have all been there at one time or another and this recipe works better than anything I have ever used, and if you have a wife like mine you had better have something that works well... LOL


----------

